# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Minneapolis jams?

## generankin

Going to be in the Twin Cities in late October. Anything cooking on the weekends?

----------


## Joe F

generankin,
There are several regular jams on weekends around here:

Saturdays, 9:30 to noon, there is an old-timey jam at the Second Moon Coffeehouse, 23rd & Franklin in Minneapolis.

Saturdays, 3 PM to 6 PM, there is an advanced bluegrass jam at the Homestead Pickin' Parlor, 66th & Penn Avenue, in Richfield.

Sundays, 10 AM until 2 PM, another old-timey jam at Columbia Grounds, 33rd & Central Ave. in Minneapolis.

There may be others that don't happen every week that I can't remember offhand. #I'll check when I get home tonight.

You can also check a couple of web sites: the Twin Cities Acoustic Music Calendar (jam sessions are in brown) and the MBOTMA web site.

----------


## BigJoe

The Minnesota Bluegrass and Old Tyme Music Association is one of the best in the country. They are very active and do a great job of keeping jams going and reporting jams. In addition, you can always go to Dulano's pizza on Lake Street in Minneapolis and listen to good bluegrass and eat good pizza on weekends.

----------


## PhilGE

Whoa... I'll be in Mpls for a conference from Oct 21 through the morning of the 25th. Unfortunately, I don't think I'll be able to get away for any of the jams, but I might *try* to! Thanks for bringing this up, generankin!

-Phil

----------


## Joe F

We also have an excellent bluegrass radio show on Saturdays, 7 AM until noon. #"Bluegrass Saturday Morning" is on KBEM-FM, 88.5 MHz.

Dulono's, like Big Joe said, is a great place for bluegrass and pizza (and other food as well) on weekends. #Their music schedule is on the web site. Joe, next time you make it up here to Dulono's, I'll meet you there and buy the first round!

----------


## LeoR

Anyone from Columbus Ohio coming to the Twin Cities by any chance? I am attempting to get an instrument to Ohio sans UPS!

----------


## Big Joe

Hey Joe...I would love to. I used to live in Maple Grove. I'm an ex MBOTMA member. Great place to live....nearly as great as Nahville!  .

----------


## Rich Michaud

Once again, Mando Cafe comes through. Whenever I travel to new states, I check here for contacts and places to jam. I will be heading out from Boston on Friday to Minneapolis for the weekend and lo and behold-this site coughs up some places to jam. I look forward to pickin. I have a date to see Hans Brentrup as well. Nothing could be better... Rich

----------

